# Oh, I'm just going to McDonalds



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

You called an Uber at 1.30 am to take you to McDonald's and home again? The McDonald's that is literally half a mile from your house? What's that? You want me to order for you so you can finish your game? Are you f***ing kidding me right now? 


The drive thru took so long that I made 6 bucks anyway but GAWD that was the most painful six bucks of my life. She got s***ty when I told her not to eat in my car and didn't say thank you when she got out of the car. I rolled down the window and shouted "You're welcome" before giving her a nice, new, shiny one star.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I feel ya. Those are the trips that blow my mind.


----------



## KCHammertime (Nov 8, 2015)

McDonalds has been terrible during the day, recently. Past 10PM, good luck not spending at least 15 minutes in the drive thru because there are only 2 employees in there.

When a passenger asks to stop at night, I always say "that place is really slow and it could take 20 minutes." Most of the time, the response is, "that's ok, let's go anyway." Grr....


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Now that they do breakfast all day I see them on the news a lot about slow service and other issues.

I have a no drive thru policy. It's not worth it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Depending on how long the line is, how busy Uber is, surge or possibility of surge, and even if I'm hungry or not, I'll do a drive thru.
I do like drive thru runs if I'm hungry and its slow. I can usually get an "edible tip" when the pax buys me food and it's like a paid break for me. However, at 1:40 am on Saturday night, they're walking through the drive thru unless they're going far on at least a 2x surge. 
At 2:05 am with the max surge I will get for the night, usually over 3x, I'd let them take as long as they want, I'm getting 50 cents a minute to wait. I won't be missing out on a higher surge ride because usually by 2:15 am the people who don't care about the surge have already requested a ride and the rest are waiting for the surge to drop or a taxi


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Next person to do that gets to walk the drive thru. Its ridiculous. I almost ordered myself a drink just to piss her off. And this ride was directly after a guy who asked "can I smoke a cigarette in here?" - "No sir, there's no smoking in this vehicle." - "Ok, but what about some weed?" - Some people...


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

One weekday afternoon I accepted a ping from a guy at his house. When I picked him up he was clearly intoxicated (I repeat, in the afternoon during the week). He told me we were making a beer run about 1 mile away. He asked me to wait as he went inside (he came back after 2 minutes) then I took him back home. A whopping $5 non-surge fare. Yay.

He was a nice enough guy, just an alcoholic.


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

I've only had one group of guys asked me to stop at White Castle late a night. I said I don't do drive-thrus but I would gladly drop them off there as their destination but they would have to request a new ride after that. They just said "oh ok, nevermind then".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Depending on how long the line is, how busy Uber is, surge or possibility of surge, and even if I'm hungry or not, I'll do a drive thru.
> I do like drive thru runs if I'm hungry and its slow. I can usually get an "edible tip" when the pax buys me food and it's like a paid break for me. However, at 1:40 am on Saturday night, they're walking through the drive thru unless they're going far on at least a 2x surge.
> At 2:05 am with the max surge I will get for the night, usually over 3x, I'd let them take as long as they want, I'm getting 50 cents a minute to wait. I won't be missing out on a higher surge ride because usually by 2:15 am the people who don't care about the surge have already requested a ride and the rest are waiting for the surge to drop or a taxi


Yes. The last time I took a drive thru trip was at 2:20 a.m. and a 2.6.

When I was new and I did drive throughs I actually very rarely had anybody offer to buy me food.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I have a no drive thru policy. It's not worth it.


After my experience Friday night, I have the same rule. Not worth it. Even if they buy you a burger, you sit for 15 minutes (30 if you're unlucky like me). $3 burger for 15 minutes of my time doesn't pay bills. Not to mention, the counter was completely empty. I parked and she *****ed about having to walk in to an empty counter. I sat there the whole time chain-smoking while she complained about allergies. Sorry lady, you're taking up my break time, that's when I smoke.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Quit Uber ASAP


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Quit Uber ASAP


As soon as I pay off my credit card debt, I will! Only a few thousand more to go!! hahaha Broke 21 year old me didn't understand that I was eventually going to have to pay all that back.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Quit Uber ASAP


Well, that's a productive comment.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dcnewber said:


> As soon as I pay off my credit card debt, I will! Only a few thousand more to go!! hahaha Broke 21 year old me didn't understand that I was eventually going to have to pay all that back.


I think many of us went through that learning curve.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think many of us went through that learning curve.


Went through it, didn't learn, did it again.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Went through it, didn't learn, did it again.


Then I guess I'll be keeping my Uber account active haha


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

if a customer asks to go through a drive through or one time "wait 20 minutes while I get burritos" I always ask straight up for a tip to pay for my time while waiting. If they don't comply I leave them at the restaurant and they can request another uber. My ratings are shit but my pride is in tact. I'm no bodies slave waiting on beck and call for a few cents.


----------



## free9091 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just experienced this yesterday at 4:30am. Drove 7 minutes (no pings in 30mins) to pick up these two dopey 19 year olds who reaked of liquor and stale cigs. Got in and told me to take them to McDonald's which was literally a block away so that they could use the drive thru. I pulled up the window and had them order there gluttony food and they have the nerve to ask for my aux cable, I oblige. They start playing a cover of hallelujah that they just finished recording- don't get me wrong, they have decent voices but man did they think they were gift from God. Finally after 15 minutes I'm driving back and the dude starts eating in my car. I tell him to wipe his hands before getting out, he says "huh" and his friends says "don't make a mess in his car" grand total of $3.74 after uber cuts. Lol


----------



## Purple Monkey (Oct 21, 2015)

Take a stand! Tell the pax that you you don't do fast food restaurants unless it is your final destination. You're not their personal chauffeur. Quick hits to the 7 eleven or Circle K are okay for beer or cigs, but no food.
Had a Pax who I said this to and she immediately starts with the attitude. Okay, time to get out now. It was so worth it.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> As soon as I pay off my credit card debt, I will! Only a few thousand more to go!! hahaha Broke 21 year old me didn't understand that I was eventually going to have to pay all that back.


Let me guess, you bought a new car for Uber and need to pay it off.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I will take riders through drivethroughs if the line is short. If not, I can drop them off so they can go inside or we can go somewhere else, but I'm not sitting in a 20-minute line.

They can sit behind me so they can order and pay for their food- I don't get involved with that.


----------



## knightuber69 (Nov 12, 2015)

Easy way to fix that called the customer
where you headed to
McDonalds
I'm on my way
make them wait like a dog
if they don't cancel call them back and tell them my app is frozen


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

I usually do them, because they are so rare. Once though two hot chics wanted me to go to a McDonalds one. I did and we waited an hour and twenty minutes. It was fun though, one of the chics asked me if I liked black women, lol, and gave me her number, food(I dont eat McDonalds however) and a $20 tip. On top of that it was super fun, we laughed, they were singing the songs from the radio and what not. One of the 10 out of 3000 trips I remember and one of the 5 out of 3000 that I say more than "How are you doing" and "Have a good day", without being asked stupid questions. It was one of the very rare cases of women hitting on the Uber driver and basically accepting him as a human being, not like a stupid cab driver. Or maybe Im just ugly, who knows.
P.S However, I totally advise against doing that, because your car will smell like a fast food restaurant for hours and there is a chance that they will start eating before they get out.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> Let me guess, you bought a new car for Uber and need to pay it off.


Pssh nah. I'm in an 07 Civic. New car lol.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

I picked up two guys from a hotel at 1:45am to Del Taco about a mile away. As I approached the restaurant I saw a short line of cars at the drive-thru. Whew. They then proceeded to order $121.00 worth of cheap mexican food for the wedding party back at the hotel. By the time we left,the line behind us was long and pissed off. You know those guys were heroes when they got back. I got a great tip and a good story out of it, though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

free9091 said:


> reaked of stale cigs.
> 
> grand total of $3.74 after uber cuts.


Did the smell of the stale cigarets linger in your car? I have had a few passengers who throw the cigaret into the gutter as I pull up. The smell stays on them and stays with me after they get out. I spray the de-stinkifier spray, but it does not always help. One time, I received a ping around the corner right after a so described smoker got out of the car. I gave a spray from the de-stinkifier. The customer was at the kerb. She one starred me and complained about the smell of the last passenger's cigaret that he had put out before boarding. She also complained about the smell of the de-stinkifier spray.

Three dollars seventy four for a pair of jackdonkeys, a smelly car and likely a lousy rating.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did the smell of the stale cigarets linger in your car? I have had a few passengers who throw the cigaret into the gutter as I pull up. The smell stays on them and stays with me after they get out. I spray the de-stinkifier spray, but it does not always help. One time, I received a ping around the corner right after a so described smoker got out of the car. I gave a spray from the de-stinkifier. The customer was at the kerb. She one starred me and complained about the smell of the last passenger's cigaret that he had put out before boarding. She also complained about the smell of the de-stinkifier spray.
> 
> Three dollars seventy four for a pair of jackdonkeys, a smelly car and likely a lousy rating.


 I always roll the rear windows down and drive for a little bit. The breeze helps clear the smell out. I keep the heat blasting so that when I get my next ping I can roll the windows up and have a warm car when I pick up the next pax. I freeze a teeny bit but its worth it to not have the reek of cigarettes and booze stick in my car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I always roll the rear windows down and drive for a little bit. The breeze helps clear the smell out.


Sometimes the breeze will clear it out, but not always. In the cited case, I simply did not have even the chance to go OFFLINE when the ping came. I suppose that I could have ignored it, but I let go a large number of pings as it is. The smoke really does not bother me, but I know that as most people are Dedicated Followers of Fashion, they have decided that it bothers them. Back before all of the fuss about smoking really took off, drivers and passengers alike smoked in the cabs and limousines. I knew a few drivers who smoked stogies in their cabs. The smell stayed there.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Had a rider who I took to Zaxby's. She went inside and kept her food wrapped until she got home.


----------

